# Goldorfen Nachwuchs ?!?!



## Rabea (20. Juni 2007)

Hallo zusammen!
Ich hab da mal eine Frage, die ich leider durch Internetsuche bisher nicht beantwortet bekommen habe...
In meinem Teich habe ich als Fischbesatz fünf Goldorfen, etliche Nasen und zwei Goldfische. Vor zwei Tagen habe ich nun beim Füttern "neue" Fische gesehen und frage mich nun folgendes: wie sehen junge Goldorfen aus? Sind diese in jungen Jahren silbrig grau oder haben die von Anfang an eine goldige Farbe?
Diese "Neuen" sehen nämlich aus wie eine Kreuzung aus __ Nase und __ Goldorfe, soll heißen die Farbe von der Nase und die Form von der Goldorfe. Nasennachwuchs ist es nicht, da ich diesen nämlich erkenne. Wir hatten im letzten Jahr etlichen Nasennachwuchs und da waren die Goldorfen noch nicht im Teich.
Kann mir da vielleicht jemand weiterhelfen?


----------



## Digicat (20. Juni 2007)

*AW: Goldorfen Nachwuchs ?!?!*

Servus Rabea

So sehen junge Goldorfen aus 
 

Liebe Grüße
Helmut

Ps.: hast auch einen "richtigen Namen" als den "Nick"


----------



## Rabea (20. Juni 2007)

*AW: Goldorfen Nachwuchs ?!?!*

Hallo Helmut,
vielen Dank für deine Antwort. So wie ich das erkennen kann, sind dann ja junge Goldorfen auch schon goldig. Dann müsst ich ja ne neue Fischart haben ;-) Nasenorfe oder so *grübel* sehr seltsam...

Ist das P.S. an mich gerichtet?!
Also in meinem Perso steht nämlich drin, dass ich mit richtigen Namen Rabea heisse.Ist also kein Nick sondern mein richtiger Name *zwinker* ...

Liebe Grüße Rabea


----------



## Rabea (20. Juni 2007)

*AW: Goldorfen Nachwuchs ?!?!*

Ich hab jetzt nochmal versucht so ein Fischchen abzulichten. Ich hoffe man kann was erkennen. 
Mir kam da noch ein Gedanke ...  kann es sich vielleicht auch um eine ausgewachsene __ Nase handeln? Wobei halt die anderen Nase alle wesentlich kleiner und runder von der Form her sind ...
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/attachments/13835&stc=1&d=1182330172


----------



## Digicat (20. Juni 2007)

*AW: Goldorfen Nachwuchs ?!?!*

Servus Rabea

Ja, war an dich gerichtet, entschuldige aber der Name klang sehr nach "Nick".
Leider ist es bei den "Neuankömmlinge so Sitte sich nur mit dem "Nick" und nicht mit dem Vornamen vorzustellen.

Nun zu den Fischlein:
Kannst ein Foto machen und hier einstellen ???

Tschüss
Helmut


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (20. Juni 2007)

*AW: Goldorfen Nachwuchs ?!?!*

Hi Rabea,

das Foto ist zu klein um was genaues zu erkennen . Eine "ausgewachsene" __ Nase ist es nicht, die wäre deutlich größer:beeten:  (40-50cm). Sicher das Du überhaupt Nasen im Teich hast? Die bleiben immer schlank ("die anderen Nasen sind deutlich kleiner und runder"), und vor allem laichen sie in stark fließendem kalten Wasser (Forellen/Äschenregion), in einem Teich hat der Laich daher so gut wie keine Überlebensmöglichkeit (zu warm, zu wenig O2 im Kieslückensystem wo sich die Larven die erste Zeit aufhalten. Auch werden Nasen erst um 25 cm geschlechtsreif, Nasen schwimmen die meiste Zeit ganz dicht über dem Grund da sie von dort ihr Futter abschaben.
Goldorfen: Die Färbung der Jungfische hängt von verschiedenen Ursachen ab (Temperatur, Wasserwerte ect.). Der größte Teil bei Orfennachwuchs bekommt die Farbe der wilden Artgenossen (silbrig)

MfG Frank


----------



## Rabea (20. Juni 2007)

*AW: Goldorfen Nachwuchs ?!?!*

  jetzt bin ich leicht verwirrt. Meine angeblichen Nasen habe ich bei einem Gartenteich Fachhandel gekauft. Diese sind nicht größer als 5cm, haben gegenüber den Orfen eine eher rundliche Form und silbriggraue Farbe.
Die Nasen   hab ich seit letztem Jahr im Teich und diese Fische haben mir eine Unmenge an Nachwuchs gebracht. Ich hab bestimmt an die 30 Stück abgegeben. Am Anfang waren es ja nur 5 und nu sind von der selben Art gut 15 Stück im Teich. Die alle gleich aussehen, wie die, die ich als __ Nase gekauft habe.

Ich werd mal versuchen noch ein paar mehr Fotos reinzustellen, insbesondere von den "Neuen". Allerdings sind die echt fix unterwegs, was das ablichten als nicht so einfach darstellt. Dann zeig ich auch noch wie meine anderen aussehen, vielleicht hab ich ja gar nicht das im Teich was ich denke ....


----------



## Rabea (19. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Goldorfen Nachwuchs ?!?!*

Hallöchen,

so nun nach langen Versuchen hab ich es doch geschafft die Fische mal abzulichten. Ganz schön schnell die Biester   

Ich hoffe man kann dann jetzt mal was erkennen, wobei aber meine Diggi rumgesponnen hat und die Bilder teilweise etwas unscharf geworden sind.

Meine Frage nun zu den Bildern:
Ist es Goldorfen Nachwuchs?
Sind es Nasen? Wenn ja, hab ich davon auch wieder Nachwuchs ... wie das Bild beweist...

Also dies hier sind meine Nasen:
 
 

Hier ist der Nachwuchs zusehen:
 

Meine älteren Goldorfen:
 

Und der Nachwuchs davon:
 
und mit Nasen dabei:
 

Nun bin ich mal gespannt, ob es wirklich so die Fische sind wie ich denn mal denke :beeten:


----------



## Ulumulu (19. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Goldorfen Nachwuchs ?!?!*

Hallo Rabea

Also die Fische auf den ersten drei Bildern sehen für mich aus wie Goldfischbabys oder Karauschen. 
Das sind keine Nasen.


----------



## chromis (19. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Goldorfen Nachwuchs ?!?!*

Hi,

das dürften eindeutig Karauschen sein, schade dass die Bilder so klein sind.

Nasen sehen so aus:
http://www.pivi.de/_php/adodb/browse.php?Artname=Nase

Nasen als Teichfische zu verkaufen, ist in meinen Augen Unsinn, oder besser gesagt Tierquälerei. Das sind Fische aus der Barbenregion, die eine gute Strömung benötigen und für die meisten Teiche auch zu groß werden.
Inzwischen ist es leider Mode geworden, alles was Fischzuchtanstalten als Besatzfische für natürliche Gewässer anbieten, für teures Geld auch als Teichfische zu verhökern. Das reicht vom __ Aal über den __ Waller bis hin zum __ Zander 
Deshalb sollte sich der Teichbesitzer vor dem Kauf informieren und diesen Unsinn nicht unterstützen.

Gruß
Rainer


----------



## Rabea (19. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Goldorfen Nachwuchs ?!?!*

Mhhh ... also doch keine Nasen. Ich hab mir das irgendwie schon gedacht, da Nasen bei z.B. Wikipedia doch nun ganz anders aussehen.

Ich war nun schon extra in einem kleinen privaten Gartenteichfachhandel, weil ich dachte "dort biste besser dran als wie z. B. Futterhaus oder so. Die kennen sich gut aus und können dir empfehlen was zu deinem Teich passt."
Ich hatte den Teich auch noch nicht so lange... Dort wurden mir diese Fischies halt als Nasen verkauft und ich hab da auch nicht wirklich drüber nachgedacht.... War ja halt n Fachhandel :__ nase: 

Hier nochmal n Bild etwas größer:
(mal klicken zum vergrößern)
 

Dann muß ich mich wohl nochmal informieren, was Karauschen so für welche sind. Wobei die sich anscheinend sehr wohl bei mir fühlen, da die Nachwuchs ohne Ende produzieren


----------



## Annett (19. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Goldorfen Nachwuchs ?!?!*

Hallo Rabea,

klingt und sieht für mich fast nach Goldfischen aus.
Sie sind wie die Karnickel....
Meine Jungfische sehen auch so aus, wenn man sie unscharf ablichtet.


----------



## Rabea (19. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Goldorfen Nachwuchs ?!?!*

Wie lange ist ein Fisch denn ein "Jungfisch"?

Die abgelichteten Fische sind bestimmt jetzt über ein Jahr im Teich. Wobei ich natürlich davon ausgehe, dass es die Alten sind. Die anderen sind noch etwas kleiner...
Als ich die naja "Nasen" kaufte, waren die auch kleiner als wie diese jetzt.

Die Goldfische sind vielleicht zwei oder drei Monate früher reingekommen.


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (21. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Goldorfen Nachwuchs ?!?!*

Hi Rabea,

das auf den oberen Fotos sind eindeutig kleine Goldfische, keine Karauschen (kein dunkler Fleck auf dem Schwanzstiel), die "__ Nase" kann man aufgrund des kleinen Bildes nicht korrekt erkennen, sieht nach __ Moderlieschen (ich meine einen bläulichen Streifen auf den Schwanzstiel zu erkennen- dafür spricht auch die rasante Mehrwerdung: ) oder __ Laube aus.

MfG Frank


----------



## Rabea (22. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Goldorfen Nachwuchs ?!?!*

Hallo ihr Lieben   ,

also kann ich dann jetzt wohl davon ausgehen, dass dieses hier
 

junge Goldfische sind...
Dann hat mir der Fachhandel wohl kleine Goldfische als Nasen verkauft. *puh* im Grunde ja ganz gut...
Ab wann bekommen Goldis denn eine goldige Farbe?

Und dies hier sind dann _keine_ Jungen Goldorfen 
 

sondern __ Moderlieschen 
@ Frank
ich hab bei dir die Beschreibung der Moderlieschen gelesen und die passt genau auf die silbrigen Fische (von denen ich dachte, es wäre Goldorfennachwuchs).

Na super, dann hab ich jetzt wohl auch noch Moderlieschen  ... allerdings kamen die dann wohl geflogen   ... reingesetzt hatte ich nämlich keine.
Vielleicht waren aber schon welche drin und ich hatte die bisher nicht gesehen. Ich hab den Teich ja übernommen und nicht selber angelegt.
Naja, oder das übliche per neuem Pflanzenbesatz  sehr mysteriös ...

Vielen Dank für die Hilfe bei der Identifizierung meiner Fische


----------



## chromis (22. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Goldorfen Nachwuchs ?!?!*

Hi,

Karauschen müssen nicht unbedingt einen dunklen Fleck auf dem Schwanzstiel haben, auch wenn das bei wikipedia so abgebildet ist. 
Hier eine __ Karausche ohne Fleck: http://www.pivi.de/_php/adodb/browse.php?Artname=Karausche

Bei den unscharfen und kleinen Fotos lässt sich was Genaues eh nicht sagen, trotzdem tippe ich auf Grund der Körperform nicht auf __ Goldfisch sondern auf Karausche.

Un ob der zwiete Fisch ein __ Moderlieschen ist, scheint mir recht zweifelhaft, von der Form her ist das eher eine __ Orfe. Gutes Foto wär nicht schlecht...

Gruß
Rainer


----------



## Rabea (22. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Goldorfen Nachwuchs ?!?!*

   ich werd mich dann doch noch mal lieber erneut auf Jagd begeben und meinen Mann mit einspannen, damit verfünftige Foto's entstehen.

Mit einer Hand den Fisch halten und mit der anderen fotografieren, war dann wohl doch nicht so der bringer  

Könnt aber wieder mal etwas dauern :


----------



## Jürgen E (22. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Goldorfen Nachwuchs ?!?!*

Hallo Rabea,
__ Moderlieschen kannst du auch daran erkennen, daß sie in der Dämmerung anfliegende Mücken und andere Kleininsekten fangen, teilweise landen sie dabei auf Seerosenblättern.
Gruß Jürgen


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (23. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Goldorfen Nachwuchs ?!?!*

Hi Rabea,

das oben auf dem 2. Foto ist kein __ Moderlieschen (der silberne zwischen den kleinen Goldfischen auf Seite 1  dürfte eins sein), das könnte ne kleine __ Orfe sein. Wie groß sind eigendlich die anderen Orfen? , die werden normalerweise auch erst um 25-30cm geschlechtsreif

@Rainer,

die __ Karausche auf dem eingstellten Foto hat einem dunklen Fleck auf dem Schwanz, ist aber nicht mehr deutlich zu sehen da er beim älterwerden langsam verschwindet (dann kann man __ Goldfisch und Karausche aber anhand der Körperform nicht mehr verwechseln

MfG Frank


----------



## Rabea (23. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Goldorfen Nachwuchs ?!?!*

@ Jürgen,

also ich hab mal beobachtet ob an meinem Teich in der Dämmerung Fische auf Mückenjagd gehen. Aber da war mal so gar nichts und ich kann mich auch nicht entsinnen, dass mir das überhaupt schon mal aufgefallen wäre.
Appetitmangel kann es auch nicht sein, da ich nicht wirklich zu füttere. Nur hin und wieder um kontrollieren zu können, ob alle gesund sind und wieviele es so mittlerweile sind.

@ Frank

Die Goldorfen sind noch nicht sehr groß. Ich schätze mal höchstens 15 cm. Was mich auch verwundert, ich hab die noch gar nicht so lange im Teich - halbes Jahr vielleicht. Dafür wäre der Nachwuchs aber fix gekommen, da der ja auch gar nicht mehr sooo klein ist (ca. 8 cm).

@ everyone else

Könnte es eigentlich passieren, dass man sich anhand von Teichmuscheln Laich einschleppt?
Ich hab nämlich zeitgleich zu den Goldorfen auch zwei __ Muscheln eingesetzt...

Vielleicht sollt ich die Fische mal eintüten und zu einem Fachmann damit gehen  Beim direkten Sichten müßte man die doch identifizieren können.
Na vielleicht aber nicht gerade zu dem, wo ich die angeblichen Nasen gekauft habe :__ nase: 

Kennt nicht jemand einen guten Fachhandel nahe Hamburg?


----------



## Petneuba (2. Juni 2008)

*AW: Goldorfen Nachwuchs ?!?!*

Habe heute auch einen Haufen junger Goldorfen im Teich entdeckt schätze mal an die 100 Stück sehen aus wie das erste Bild .Werden die überleben habe sie getrennt von den Großen Goldorfen


----------



## ---Torsten--- (4. Juni 2008)

*AW: Goldorfen Nachwuchs ?!?!*

wie hast du die denn getrennt?
die tür zu gemacht?  
ode raus gekeschert


----------



## Petneuba (9. Juni 2008)

Habe 2 Becken aneinander verschweißt wo die großen in einen Becken waren und die kleinen im anderen Becken habe ich die Becken getrennt

Raus käschern glaube ich ist nicht möglich zu klein zu schnell


----------

